

IPhone + iPad combined sales are higher than Android - erikpukinskis
http://snowedin.net/blog/2011/04/03/iphone-ipad-android/

======
beej71
> But if you ignore the keyboards and the screen sizes, and just look at all
> of these as computing devices, what does the market look like?

It looks like Windows is kicking everyone's ass in.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Not if you look at trends. Windows has been around for over twenty years,
Blackberry for twelve, iOS and Android for about four. So in the last twelve
years Windows has gone from about 98% of devices to 50%. That's not kicking
ass.

------
ZeroGravitas
Seems to have missed iPod Touch sales, and not noticed that Comscore is U.S.
only (Android's global share is roughly similar, but Apple's is much lower).

If you fix those issues then both should be about 33 million sales in the last
quarter, but Apple can go a bit higher, or lower depending on what you think
iPod Touch sales are (Apple doesn't break them out). It would be interesting
to see the pie chart with accurate figures (I believe the PC sales are just a
guess too).

